# The Reliable        New Departure Bell Co.???



## Strings-n-Spokes (Sep 25, 2009)

I have been waiting for this guy to dig this out of his shed for a year.  I have to go up and dig out the rest I can't wait to see the handlebars.  I've never seen a hub denoting that New Departure was a bell company.


----------



## Strings-n-Spokes (Sep 25, 2009)

Has anyone seen pedal cages like this?


----------



## Flat Tire (Sep 25, 2009)

Now thats cool!---I found this on the web, which helps put a date on it!

"New Departure Bell Company was formed in 1888 by brothers Albert and Edward Rockwell in Bristol, Connecticut as a manufacturer of doorbells. They began operations at one end of a clock factory, manufacturing doorbells. Soon after, they branched out manufacturing various other products. 

In 1898, New Departure introduced the bicycle coaster brake and in 1903 they also began making brakes for belt and chain-driven motorcycles. Large quantities of bicycle front and rear wheel hubs were produced."


----------



## ejlwheels (Sep 25, 2009)

are you going to restore it?
sell it? or part it?


----------



## Strings-n-Spokes (Sep 25, 2009)

I am not decided on that yet.  But this guy Del is going back to North Dakota in a few weeks and he said that I was going to "sh*t" when I see what he brings me back.  I hope he stays out of Gordons yard!!!

I am sure open to opinions and suggestions regarding the future of this bike.


----------



## phillips1952 (Sep 25, 2009)

*ow the excitement*

id sleep with that frame haha.wow incredible.


----------



## MartyW (Sep 25, 2009)

*Those pedal cages are really cool! 
Here is a New Departure Bell that I have.*


----------



## sensor (Sep 26, 2009)

looks like it may dog track a little bit
hope you get it(and then donate it to me!)


----------

